# Medal System



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2016)

So the staff has decided to go with the medal system instead of the trophy system, mainly due to the fact they appear on your post bit and can look nice. However I am bringing the discussion here to you guys to help brainstorm and design the medals.

I'm looking for 10-15 medal idea's, they have to be actual forum achievements and something that theoretically anyone can win. Also the medals can't really be negative or complete jokes since removing medals is far harder then it should be, so no tom foolery.

These are the current medals that I have come up with, everyone is allowed to pitch in and give feedback.


J-jam it in - received 500 likes
1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum

Contributor - Helped the betterment of NF(I know this is sorta ambiguous)
For anyone looking to design the medals, the dimensions should be 30x30 and have some kind of circular design. All the medals will be displayed at the same time, if they are bigger then 30x30, they will completely clutter your post bit.




This is sorta what we have in mind, just not as generic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2016)

inb4 Preet forms a behind the scenes cabal to rig this in their favour, like that shameless rep circle jerk of yesteryear


----------



## Impact (Jun 10, 2016)

You people arent serious right?

A medal system?

JFC just bring back the old rep with bars/gold rep/spirals

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2016)

Convince preet to work on it.

The medal system is already in place, its being used to substitute the default trophy system so it serves a different function then rep anyways.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 10, 2016)

Good, now cull all the other people that like abused above me :3


----------



## sworder (Jun 10, 2016)

wait, you're serious?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2016)

sworder said:


> wait, you're serious?



Whats so funny about it?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

30 x 30 is crazy small. I tried to make something cause ive made similiar things before like a button but its so small you cant even tell what it is when i resize it to 30 x 30 lol. Was going to post an idea of what one could look like but if you cant see what it is then its no use.


----------



## Gin (Jun 11, 2016)

but why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2016)

this is so autistic its kinda cute

awwww-tism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2016)

so autistic its amazing

awe-tism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2016)

so autistic it leaves you speechless

ah...-tism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> 30 x 30 is crazy small. I tried to make something cause ive made similiar things before like a button but its so small you cant even tell what it is when i resize it to 30 x 30 lol. Was going to post an idea of what one could look like but if you cant see what it is then its no use.



30x30 is actually larger then I initially wanted, you can't really design something big then make it small.

I've posted this image in the opening post, you can easily tell what these are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> 30x30 is actually larger then I initially wanted, you can't really design something big then make it small.
> 
> I've posted this image in the opening post, you can easily tell what these are.



Yeah i saw them but what i was trying to make was similiar but mine were a little not as plain looking and mine had more effects so being 30 x 30 made it hard to see what it was. I mean if you want it like those then 30 x 30 would be ok and it will be easy to see. Not saying those look bad just tried to make it look a little better. Im gonna shut up now cause the more i talk makes it seem like im insulting the previous icons which im not trying to do lol. I may try something again later if i can figure out what else to make.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't want those icons, I am just saying something like that. The icons don't have to be enclosed in a circle, so feel free to get creative, just keep in mind transparency.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I don't want those icons, I am just saying something like that. The icons don't have to be enclosed in a circle, so feel free to get creative, just keep in mind transparency.



Trust me i know what to do. I used to have my own forum long ago and been doing graphics for 10 years off and on i know all about transparency. So no worries lol. I will try other things later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corsair (Jun 11, 2016)

You can't be serious


----------



## Dante (Jun 11, 2016)

this is embarrassing


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

I actually like it and think its a nice idea. If you can get some decent looking metals or icons.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 11, 2016)

We're all soldiers now


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 11, 2016)

You could do a cute little gloss icon like this make many different colors but when i tried to put a picture of an art pallet inside as an example of it being an art reward you couldnt even tell it was an art pallet, but i will try other things to see if it works unless someone else might have some better ideas or can make something better but i will try other things.


example

I made a little medal but it turned out to tiny lol. Its not easy working with small things for me anyway.


example​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reznor (Jun 12, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> You could do a cute little gloss icon like this make many different colors but when i tried to put a picture of an art pallet inside as an example of it being an art reward you couldnt even tell it was an art pallet, but i will try other things to see if it works unless someone else might have some better ideas or can make something better but i will try other things.
> 
> 
> example
> ...


Are those 30x30?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 12, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Its not easy working with small things for me anyway.
> 
> ​



OuO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Impact (Jun 12, 2016)

For a second I thought wad quoted mittens post


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 12, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Are those 30x30?



Yes they are. Are they still to big lol.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 12, 2016)

Gina said:


> but why




This OuO



Impact said:


> For a second I thought wad quoted mittens post




Same


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Impact said:


> For a second I thought wad quoted mittens post





Shinobu said:


> Same


xD


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 14, 2016)

lol


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 14, 2016)

What is this system?


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> What is this system?


Another competitive forum game to "be the best NF member."

You get some cute medals on your profile box to show off how much better you are than other people. xD

I have a few problems with it. It's not a bad idea at all (in fact, I think it might be fun) but the problem is how it evolves from here on out and I want @Xiammes' honest response.

First, it starts off innocent and well-earned, as Xiammes and some other staff intends for it. Win a contest, get a medal. 500 likes, get a medal. 500 Funny's, get a medal, etc.

Then admins don't take it seriously - and we know they won't take this shit seriously right now because they just don't care - and they add troll/joke/extremely-extremely-extremely-special-medal-for-only-about-5-NF-users medals. Obviously, these joke medals will be very exclusive and now everyone and their mother wants an adminfuck of a medals. Oh, and "the joke medals will be temporary, so it's okay."

Then they go down the slippery slope and more terrible medals are added and to be more inclusive, they're now easy to get. All of a sudden, every friend on NF has 30 medals below their name. Oh, it's already fucked, so let's just add more exclusive special medals. Now the meaningfulness of the system is nullified and there's really no point.

Every forum that uses XF medals eventually runs into this problem.

Can we really trust the staff to wisely and fairly use this system?

Beats me.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 14, 2016)

We'll put Preet on probation. (We'll talk to him and see how it goes. He's been a little busy so messing with trophies and trolling you guys is the last thing on his mind.)


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Another competitive forum game to "be the best NF member."
> 
> You get some cute medals on your profile box to show off how much better you are than other people. xD
> 
> ...



I'll be honest with you.

I really don't want to push for joke medals, I was going to keep this a secret because I wanted it to be one of the only if not the only pure joke medal and that was a Mr.Obvious type medal called a cookie, you can guess the design. I felt like we should at least have one that's purely humorous and just playful fun.

It hasn't been explained to me, but as far as I know, removing medals is harder then it should be. As in I think the admins have to nuke a medal from the site to remove it, considering these won't be automatic and each one will have to be handed out manually, we don't want to nuke the medals.

Adding a lot of joke or terrible medals reduces the value of the system as a whole, I would personally see to that it doesn't happen.


30 medals is far to many, especially at the 30x30 size, they would clog so hard. I like the idea of having no more then 15 medals, 20 at the absolute max. I wouldn't worry about inflation.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 14, 2016)

Removing medals is easy now that I have the proper permissions for it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Good to know, still doesn't change the position that we shouldn't be adding a bunch of joke medals.

That doesn't mean medals have to be boring, the only requirements I want is that they have to be a achievement and they are not some super special snowflake medal.


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Well, getting back on topic, I'd like to suggest some medals, but I need to know a few things.

Can you explain the breadth of the data the medals system can collect?

I understand that it can track when you've received 500 Likes, but, for instance, can it track that I received 500 Funny's? Could it also track that I've _*given *_500 Funny's? Can it give me a medal for having made 10,000 posts in the One Piece Avenue?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm not exactly sure if its automatic, @Reznor should know more about it. I was assuming that it was something we would have to do manually, make a thread in the help section and members request a medal they think they have earned. Probably going to require a lot of manpower to get started.


----------



## SLB (Jun 17, 2016)

autist of the month medal 

and let the community vote for this one


----------



## Reznor (Jun 17, 2016)

There's no automatic processes for Medal system. We'd have to do some work for that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2016)

i might have some gay ideas for lulz

u can make a medal for p much anything innit?

like say

a medal for a member who has been registered for 5 years without being banned and such


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2016)

wat said:


> i might have some gay ideas for lulz
> 
> u can make a medal for p much anything innit?
> 
> ...



Thats actually not a bad idea, but it kinda excludes a lot of people. Maybe we can make it go 5 years without getting banned and we can call it straight laces or something


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 18, 2016)

The Talk of the Town - Has Over 100 User Notes

Content Creator - Has made over 500 threads


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2016)

Content creator isn't bad.

The post medal is going to be super obvious, so should we shy away or embrace the obvious?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 20, 2016)

a caveat

i will only continue to help if the emblems art are designed by @Cax personally

YEP


----------



## Cax (Jun 20, 2016)

Ayy wad this can be arranged


----------



## Cax (Jun 20, 2016)

Add a medal for being a sick cunt


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 24, 2016)

J-jam it in - received 500 likes
1st place - Win first place in a contest in the forum
Contributor - Helped the betterment of NF(I know this is sorta ambiguous)
Straight laces - Go 5 years without being banned
Content Creator - Has made over 500 threads

Cookie - to the Mr. Obvious types
10k post medal
Everything so far.


----------

